
The Internet Is an Increasingly Hostile Environment - proftimfanning
https://medium.com/@ddvzlnz/the-internet-is-an-increasingly-hostile-environment-6442001363ec
======
MasterPI
A guy selling hardware firewall and security products describes how hostile
the web is... I'm not saying this is not true but at the end this articles
looks more like a product ad than something else.

